# best video showing your bond with your horse!!



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok so this is what it is; you make a video about your bond with your horse(s) and post it here. i will judge by the editing of the video and the strength of the bo0nd judging byt the pics/videos in your video. must be uunder 2 minutes. keep in mind that even if you dont win, it does not mean that i or anyone else dont beleive in your bond, its just that i have to pick a winner HAVE FUN. oh and closes onjuly 10, BETTER HURRY


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

Is it okay if I make it with my two horses and a horse I'm training? The horse I'm training gets treated like he's mine and I love him just as much as I love my two.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)




----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

xVannaIsLifex,

yes that is fine.


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's mine. I just recently sold this horse and will miss him greatly, but am ready for my next challenge.


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

BarrelBunny, your video is blocked in my country :L I live in the U.S.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

hmm. that's weird. I live in the US, too. :l let me put a new song on it, if I can and I'll try to repost it. If I can't do it tonight, I might be able to do it tomorrow.


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

That's happened to me before too. Try doing the same song but a cover for it. If that doesn't work, you might have to remake the video. That's what I did a while ago but it came out better the second time.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, but, quick question: would you rather I just put the new song on there or completely adjust the timing, too? It will be better with the timing adjusted. It will still have the same pictures, just a different song and timing. Obviously, the other one is my entry, but this one will be for you (and everyone else having the same issue).


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Spirit with 10 acres of green pasture and her herd mates just up the hill from us. All she had to do was walk 50 feet. She chose me instead!! Awww.....made my heart melt. I love my girl!:happydance:


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

I think that you should adjust the time after you change the song. What editor do you use? I subbed to you by the way


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Another try here....


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I know this doesn't qualify but it is a fitting post for a great bond with a horse. This lady waited for hours, holding her horses head up so it could breath while waiting for rescue to come.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Here you go  

Me and Tess a few months ago 





 
OMG its over 2 minutes....


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

PintoTess, you've got my vote!:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bahah thanks! I trust that horse with my life


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine isn't going to be as shiny or cool as the others.. but to me, it shows how far my horse and I have come.

Not only did he stand, follow me, but I yell for my mom at the end and he moved closer to me and was fine. Last year he would have blown up. 






And you can also see how big he is compared to me nearly or probably 5'7" (haven't measured myself in awhile)


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

xVannaIsLifex said:


> I think that you should adjust the time after you change the song. What editor do you use? I subbed to you by the way


Aww, thanks! lol and ok, will do! It'll just take a bit longer. xD I use Windows Live. I like it, but I want to get a more advanced one.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here it is, xVannaIsLifex. The original song was I'll Fight For You by Jason Derulo. I hope this one works for you!! 




Everything is the same except for the song and timing.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I have 3 short videos, each under a minute. I have another vid i woulda liked to have posted, but it's over 3mins long... these were taken with my phone and are completely un-edited.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll play. 
It makes a lot more sense if you know how far I've come with each horse and what I've been through...


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

Will the winner be announced soon?


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

yes they will, I'm sorry for not posting them sooner nobody replied to it for a long time and I kind of forgot... results to be posted on Monday, so sorry for not having them sooner


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Eeep, can I post a video? Or... is the deadline over?


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

go ahead, I'm judging 2morrow


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

ok guys I am soooo sorry for the wait, i should have picked a better deadline :/
They were all amazing, you all obviously have amazing bonds with your horses here are the results


pintotess
xvannaislifex
QHriderKE


GREAT JOB EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## maddisullivan (Aug 1, 2012)

)


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

sorry its closed but i love your video!!!


----------

